# Devastator Squads--are they worth the points



## nidaron (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you think devastator squads are worth the points versus predators or vindicators?


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

I found they were, even though forum concensus was that they are over costed.

I've had success running a Dread in place of one combat squad worth of Devastators when using Twin-linked Las Cannon and Missile Launcher. It is also less squishy when people try and melee your fire squad that has been hanging back.

I know it's not a Pred or Vindicator but it's another option for you.

Devastator's squads are nice because you can combat squad into two parts, each specializing in something different. Personally all my tact and other squads are mechanized so I run a Predator because otherwise all anti infantry weapons will go for the Devastators.

Also, they are over-costed when compared to Sternguard, because Sternguard with two lascannons are cheaper then equal Devastators PLUS they have Sternguard ammo and 2 attacks in melee. However they are elite, which usualy fills up fast on my force Org chart.

Sternguard could then fill the anti Armour/MC portion of your list, for better and cheaper than Devs, and the anti mass infantry could then be a Predator or Dreadnought. 

Vindi's are great against everything but short ranged, so it is hard to compare them to Devastator's than can shoot accross the table.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

In my experience, Dev Squads are absolutely worth the points when used right, just like every other unit. Devs are supposed to hang back and just fire away, as they don't lack in the the range or firepower departments. The only configuration I've ever had trouble with is the Missile Launcher; for some reason, they just don't work for me. I always field PCs btw.


----------



## Tycho's Elite (Dec 13, 2008)

Dev teams are worth the points because of the various weapon options compared to a pred with las-cannons


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 21, 2009)

best bet with devs are 4 missile launchers, or 4 heavy bolters. yes you can grab some lascannons but the squad will cost twice as much as a vindi when provided enough meat shield.

and yes 3 squads with all missile launchers own a battlefield, just make sure they have the meat shield to survive. (i'll have to try the plasma canon variant, can't see why it wouldn't work well)

i'll pick on one target with the squads until it is a wreak then move to the next. a little tougher with guard armies but lethal vs orks. make use of frags for infantry, kraks if you must kill four at a time, the meat shield does get to shoot bolters


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

comes down to 2 things in my opinion. Throw cost out the window because if you want it, you'll fix the list to accommodate a squad or unit.

1) Wounds versus Armor
-Just depends on your play style of course and the rest of your list, but sometimes your army might need more models/wounds instead of another box that can blow up in a single hit.
-Tanks draw attention. People like to shoot at boxes instead of marines.

2) Weapons Layout and Upgrades
-Plasma Cannon, although the AC can be pretty beast. I just don't like the fact that the pred can't move into position and fire, which can make it difficult to fire all the weapons at a single target. Devs only require LOS.

LX


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

LegendX said:


> comes down to 2 things in my opinion. Throw cost out the window because if you want it, you'll fix the list to accommodate a squad or unit.
> 
> 1) Wounds versus Armor
> -Just depends on your play style of course and the rest of your list, but sometimes your army might need more models/wounds instead of another box that can blow up in a single hit.
> ...



Most definately agree here, for example if u are running a hvy rhino list u might want to run the "boxs" to take the sure fire tank poppers away from ur rhinos. 

Definetly usually sometimes rarely prefer devastors though. i mean u get a squad of 6 and u just added a bunch of wounds to ur hvy wpns


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

As Legend X stated for me it comes down to: do I want a tank that can die from one shot being launched at it in turn 1 befoie it can do anything, remember if they have a lascannon and they are in range you tank has a high chance of being of dead. The way I see it is 10 men are harder to kill than one tank as it takes more shots, second most guns that can kill infantry off easy or are more troop based are shorter ranged. I prefer Dev's but they are more expensive than a pred but when I verse armies I mainly focus on the opponents heavy support first being a fragile army.


----------



## Mastermime (Mar 27, 2009)

Devs are the mut's nuts. As opposed to tanks who are one lucky lascannon shot away from death Devs can soak some fire before they all die. They can take an array of weaponry other than LC'c and HB's and can indeed own a battlefield. 

When I used to play SM's, 4 ML's were the weapon of choice. They still are, with a Marines BS4. Kraks will take out anything but a landraider, but that's what the melta toting assault squads are for. Frags will smoke huge chunks of a horde army.

My advice is take them, stick them in a building and open fire.


----------



## nidaron (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you for the thoughtful comments. Granted, Devastator squads cost more than predators or vindicators, but they do seem to have the following positive attributes. More flexability in weapon selection. Also, potentially more survivability especially if deployed as combat squads in cover. I think tournament players seem to be undervaluing their usefulness in comparison to pred/vin.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Well Vindicators really just have a short ranged Mass Firepowered Gun, I can say against my army the DE they are useless as they loose 1 AV value auto against my tank weapons, plus they can't really move and fire. If the enemy is mart and keeps his distance until it's gone, then it's just a waste of points.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Getting 4 missile launchers for 150pts... how can that not be worth it? 
The devi points reduction in the new C:SM is one thing that I really envy. The same unit would cost me 188pts (and that isnt worth it). 


As with everything else in this game it all depends on what your playing... eg a predator anhiliator might be about as good as 4 missile launchers at a similar pts cost but if your playing tau then stay away from the tanks- 1 str10 ap1 shot will easily kill a tank; the same shot might be saved by cover on a devi... all about knowing the army your fighting and customsing.

A better question is whether to take devi's in a tournament build- personally I have no idea, my wolves get supported by tons of mobile melta weaponry but nilla might play differently (especially if you have a more static, defensive play style).


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Tanks can get a cover too you know, and predator in cover needs about 16~ shots from bs4 lascannon to lose wep or get destroyed, also predator is more effective with shooting lascannons, as two normal shots and a TL lasc is slightly better than 4 lascannons, pred also can shoot after moving and vindi gets into 24" range quite easy. I personaly prefer somewhat manouverable army, so devastators dont please me that much, especialy if enemy is smart to use cover.


----------

